
Ask HN: How to get up to date with developments in Blockchain/Cryptocurrency tech? - haliax
I keep seeing mentions of lots of interesting developments, like Ethereum, the DAO, colored coins, etc., but don&#x27;t have a great handle on any of this stuff.<p>Is there a good source of news&#x2F;overviews to keep up with this stuff?
======
evanvanness
I have a weekly newsletter with a couple thousand subscribers:
[http://www.weekinethereum.com](http://www.weekinethereum.com)

